# diy tiller extention with trim switch



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

i made a mold of the tiller handle and used a heat gun and Vaseline to force a piece of two inch pvc over it.  there is a piece of 3/4 pvc running though the middle of it for the trim switch.  it contains the wires and keeps the switch strait when the throttle turns.  then i covered it with bat grip tape.  i have had it out a couple of times now and its solid. no flex or binding with the switch.


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

the switch


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice job


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Seeeeet.....


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like you did a great job. What is the switch end made of?

-T


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Very nice. I have the same tiller handle and was wondering did you have to add any length to the wires?


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

if you take off the bottom of the arm you will see the wires. i cut mine there and added enough for the extension.


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

> Looks like you did a great job. What is the switch end made of?
> 
> -T


it is the original switch from the end of the handle


----------



## T1mb3rW0lf (Jul 11, 2009)

That thing looks really good , I might have to spend some time to figure out how to make me one of those beauties ..


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

How do you like that 50 yamaha?


----------

